

Adam's "Learn X in Y minutes", where X currently in {Clojure, Lua} - agravier
http://learnxinyminutes.com/

======
rdudekul
Great way of learning languages, at least at a high level in minutes. The X
now includes C, PHP, Python as well, as of June 28 2013.

